# Bait Idea....



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

So, I know chicken liver is an old standby for catfish. I was wondering if anybody had ever had the thought to let a can of livers spoil before using them. I was wondering if the extra stank would maybe boost the power of the catch? I have a can I let sit out in the backyard for a week and then froze it. I watched it pretty carefully to make sure it didn't turn into complete slime. They did turn colors and my god it was the most awful stank. I was scared to put it into the freezer. I am having my wife take old panty hose and cut it into small squares and sew it into little pockets to hold the livers on the hook longer. I am hoping to slay some cats this weekend at Conroe. 

I will also post some pics of my improved soured corn idea tomorrow. I am finishing the final process for it tonight. It will be ready for pictures tomorrow after work. I will post that for your opinions as well.

Let me know what you guys think on that liver question. tight lines


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

My grandfather used to inject chicken livers with garlic much like you would season a turkey before frying...


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

I don't think my injector is small enough. I have one of the big commercial looking stainless ones.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

add sugar to the chicken livers, if you get a quart of them, use a half cup of sugar and stir it up, let it sit for a day or so. It makes the chicken liver a tad bit leathery and will stay on the hook much better.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

hey dumbstick your a braver man than i .maybe you need a signature. how about this one ?YOU CAN CALLME FLOWER.... IF YOU WANT 2


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

*Why Hank.... Whatever do you mean?*



Nokillbill said:


> hey dumbstick your a braver man than i .maybe you need a signature. how about this one ?YOU CAN CALLME FLOWER.... IF YOU WANT 2


I assume you are reffering to my super stank bait?

"I'm your Huckleberry.."


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

With That Formular It Gives A Whole New Meaning To The Fraise ....stinky Pinky


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Yea, I have had to buy a box of latex gloves just for these things. I won't give my exact recipe but these things have been doctered and they are deadly, at least on me. We'll see what they do Saturday.....


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

ok dumbstick i am wondering did it work


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

*I dunno*



panamafish said:


> ok dumbstick i am wondering did it work


Have not hung em from a hook yet. I will be tryin em on Saturday for the first time.

I will definately let you know...


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

you can also get fresh livers add anise or vanilla or garlic and then salt the heck out of them they will stay on the hook that way and bring in ole mister whiskers like crazy.


----------



## Rodney Murrell (Jan 9, 2007)

hey,dumstick ,i use a lure called the bait saver which holds your nasty chicken livers in a basket so you want lose your stinky bait.and the way you kept it for days is the best way to attract catfish.With the bait saver you can use the same bait over and over.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

*Here is the photos of the bright idea...*

Here is a few photos of the super duper stanky garlic corn popsicles

These are small single serve yogurt cups. I added the 30lb test so the popsicle can be tied to a string to prevent it from just washing away before it disolves. 









Closer view of the stanky puddin pop. You can see the partial clove of garlic. There is also sugar and powdered garlic and some soured beer in the mix.


















Finished product ready for the freezer. I coated each of the containers with cooking spray(Pam) to allow the popsicle to easily slide out. This will make the cups reusable.









Thumbs up or down??? I definately won't be eaten any corn for a while. I about lost my cookies spoonin this stuff up... lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Don't they have shad where you fish?


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

To much trouble... Or way to easy....


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Buzzz, buzzz....dim light bulb comes on....*

I think I just.......yeah......I have an idea!!! I like Danny King Punch bait but it only lasts for one fish a bait. I think I will cut up some chicken gizzards and mix them with the punch bait, allow them to "soak" for a week or so, and see how they work!! Of course I will have to sneak them in the beer icebox, so the old lady won't find out!! Danny King bait REALLY smells bad!! Dont think it will affect the beer tho!!

Later
R3F


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Dumbstick,

Have you had a chance to try out any of these bait/chum ideas? I am anxious to hear how they worked!!!


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

I couldn't get out this past weekend. I am planning on going this weekend for sure. I will definately post up a report.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Too bad. It was a pretty one. I am going to try to go Saturday, too. Hopefully, the weather will cooperate! Looking forward to the report!


----------



## Nick Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

I used liver as a kid all the time. We raised cattle and killed our own for meat. We got the liver and the tongue and those were bait. I tried the leave it sitting out for a week trick once. When I opened the container the next week, i got sick and started gagging. That is the only time anything has ever made me gag. I forced myself to get over it and try to fish it, but the liver was too rotten and soft to stay on a hook. It does get stinky, not to mention, mine had quite a few maggots in it too.

I always fished with a snap swivel and treble hook. Take the hook off of the swivel, cut a chunk of liver and push the eye of the treble hook through the center of the piece of liver. This is the absolute best way to keep it on the hook short of using a rag or panty hose. Doing it this way, the liver is whole and the fish have to tear it to get it off the hook.


----------

